# Most Beautiful City at Night



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Shanghai for me

all the old buildings lined along the riverfront lighted up in gold...awesome!


----------



## Caliguy2005 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hong Kong


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

NY is classy and elegant. It would be a crime for NY to deface its buildings with the type of lights that HK and Tokyo have. Times Square is enough. NYC wins, IMO.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Here are more shot from the HK skyline section.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^ exactly. Lol @ ny tries to light it up, sorry buddy it's definetly the other way around with the effort. One tries too hard , and in the end ultimatley succeeds, the other one doesnt need to and still ultimately succeeds.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

I think that we are missing the point. I dont consider a whole bunch of bright neon lights to be beautiful. I would consider them impressive and awe inspiring...but not beautiful. I think Paris takes the cake for me, followed by Rio, San Francisco...etc.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

From a distance, I would have to say Hong Kong. I think they get a little more diverse with the colors and contrast. Although I have not been there in person.

But what about in the city itself? Sure, NY and HK are great from across teh water, but wht is the better city to stroll around at night? What has the better lit plazas and squares, the more interesting fountains and stuff? Not just quantity, but which is better designed and planned?


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Vancouver at dusk

SCROLL -------------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^^ now that's beautiful!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

HK AND JY


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

I know that HK is definitely one of the best city at nite without doubt!

So is NYC, Tokyo, and Chicago!

Here is some Chicago skyline at nite, enjoy!  








SCROLL------------------------------>
































































:runaway: :eek2:


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago look much better in daytime, IMO


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

It's not called the City of Lights for nothing...


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingolfin said:


> New York by far, HK could biuld 1000 more skyscrapers it still wouldn't match the beauty of NYC.


The fact is that HK has more skyscrapers than NYC so HK doesn't need to build more to compete with anyone and NYC is really sorry losing its the great icon which is The World trade centers on 9/11 that makes NYC less attractive.


----------



## olli_ruhr (Aug 17, 2005)

from the pics in this thread paris is the most beautiful city at night.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Mosaic said:


> The fact is that HK has more skyscrapers than NYC so HK doesn't need to build more to compete with anyone and NYC is really sorry losing its the great icon which is The World trade centers on 9/11 that makes NYC less attractive.


Wow, you're really lame.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

I think NYC and Paris look the best at night, HK look great durring the day but at night it looks kinda tacky. I also like Seattle at night.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

nygirl said:


> NYC... Sorry i'm one of those people that prefer places not to look like pinball machines gone haywire.



HaHaHaHHaaa WORD!

So true; any city could easily put up a bunch of neon lights; that's not what makes a city beautiful. It's the ambiance, how romantic it is, and its class.

Based on these pictures I'm going to say New York City and Paris... but damn! Vancouver is so impressive, and it probably has the best natural setting in the world.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Hong Kong looks kinda tacky and cheap looking at night, Paris on the other hand is very classy and is the most attractive city at night.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

thx-rvg said:


> It's not called the City of Lights for nothing...


Paris is "the city of light" because the bright minds of Europe used to congregate to Paris. "Light" refering to brightness of mind, not of physical light. 

But I think the title of most beautiful goes to a European city. HK and NYC are the most stunning, but there is a difference between stunning and beautiful.


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

For skyline, Hong Kong
For street scene Tokyo.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

London by night:






















































Not at night, but you can only imagine how beautiful it would look at night.









Scroll->


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Toronto; evening.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nothing beats HK, sorry - not even NYC

Not very impressive, but...


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> Not very impressive, but...


Well let's see how it looks after the plan lumiére is done. And the title is most beutefull and not most impressive


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

If tacky neon lights are what does trick to make a city "beautiful," then wouldn't Vegas blow even Tack-City (HK) out of the water?



I dunno.... between Vegas and NYC though I still say NYC. Top of the Empire State Building at night is one of the most beautiful sights I've ever seen.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

IMO.. THE MOST BEAUTIFUL AT NIGHT IS PARIS. suttle, romantic, vivatious???

Chicago and new york city 

probably seattle, vancouver and san francisco with the aide of its natural setting + city lights.

Tokyo takes it 10 steps above hk. who';se lighting's excess kills the word beautiful and stomps it into tiny peices, people's taste in beautiful over powerful and excessive are a little shakey. Whereas tokyo just does neon with so much class. The blinking lights all over make it unique.

Sydney anytime is beautiful. Canary wharf is beautiful. Hong Kong is beautiful when it doesnt look like a giant pathetic rave. Toronto<<< noone is mentioning this city at night... light up the cn tower again... btw the stadium i forget the name, but thats a huge advantage , with the affect and its setting.


----------



## OBman (May 26, 2004)

hahahh 
las vegas is not even worth comparing to HK as a city
thats just my opinion...


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

OBman said:


> hahahh
> las vegas is not even worth comparing to HK as a city
> thats just my opinion...


But at night... they are in the same ball league.


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

I like NYC and Chicago at night.


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

HK and TOKYO are very impressive by night !!!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sao Paulo

















































And don't forget Rio's new year's fireworks


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

The most beautiful city at night is Hong Kong, follows by NYC and Tokyo.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, Paris and London are good too but not that much like Hong Kong , NYC or even Tokyo.


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

New York. Even without the WTC it still looks the best.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I love New York at night--Hong Kong is stunning, too, but I can't help but thinking it looks a tad bit tacky.


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

Hong Kong at night looks like a glorified amusement park. NYC has class.


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

My vote goes for New York City, but this is a really hard decision.

By the way, keep those magnificent pics coming, they're all just gorgeous.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

From all the pics posted for nite cities so far..
I think that Tokyo is da bomb at nite follow by NYC, Chicago, HK, Paris, London and Sao Paulo!


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmmmm...Hong Kong probably, or Chicago


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

London at night


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

As great as the cities so far have been (thanks to everyone for those superb pics, btw), I think we need some more cities. Here're San Francisco and Melbourne. Images, as with Koeln and Paris, are from various sites via Google.

San Francisco













































































































Melbourne


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow! San Francisco looks great at night!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

NYC, Miami, San Francisco, Chicago, London, Montreal, Toronto, Miami, Amsterdam, Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Rome, Prague, Istanbul, Tokyo, Cairo, Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro...so many look incredibly alluring at night.


----------



## richpol (Feb 19, 2005)

Hong Kong of course! has anyone seen the Symphony of Lights? --> it's the best


Here are some pictures of *Manila*


































and the bay area @ sunset


----------



## STREET FIGHTER TURBO (Oct 7, 2005)

SF rules. nice pics of sf.
thanks. thx-rvg


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Peyre said:


> thats because those pictures of New York and HK are in extremely busy areas. Anyway London has always been know as a city of darkness. Thats the point it has character and uniqueness
> 
> it can also depend on the camera settings aswell.


I think that particular picture of London kicks ass, who says bright lights need to make a city beautiful, times square might blind you, and hong kong's light show looks like a retarded rave, london's got the upmost class. 
Class over trash, any day.


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

paris is city i think that looks amazing at night. Followed closely by new york.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*yummmmmmy*


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^^ credit to newyork2005.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

New York and others are impressive, but only Paris is beautiful.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

i think most of the cites that they are mentioned in this thread are pretty awosom ,love you all cheers


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

nygirl,impressive panorama


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^ thank newyork2005


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Istanbul


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

wow istanbul is darker than london. I dont understand how you can appreciate a beauty of a place without light to see that beauty.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Tel Aviv is starting to become more lit at night.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

My personal favourites are Tokyo, Hong Kong, and Shanghai.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

paris C'est pour de couple de amoureux LOL et pour le lightssss LOL i suck in frensh and still i try LOL


----------

